# Cold Weather vs. Compressors



## Zparrow (Jan 23, 2018)

Hopefully everyone got through the last snow storm without any freezing damage or fallen trees. I just wanted to share this Compressor System Diagnostic a local company posted. 
Cold Weather Diagnostic for Compressed Air Systems | Lewis Systems Inc

Keep your basin dry, make sure the filters aren't retaining moisture and check your sealing!


----------

